

Gates, Jobs, & the Zen aesthetic - kapilkaisare
http://www.presentationzen.com/presentationzen/2005/11/the_zen_estheti/comments/page/1/

======
ugh
Good old Presentation Zen. I didn't even know that they still exist. That
article is from 2005 and as such somewhat outdated. Bill Gates has been giving
quite a few great presentations after he left Microsoft (for example:
[http://www.presentationzen.com/presentationzen/2005/11/the_z...](http://www.presentationzen.com/presentationzen/2005/11/the_zen_estheti/comments/page/1/))
and even Microsoft's presentations have improved, well, at least visually.
Steve Ballmer is just no Steve Jobs.

Edit: Oh, Presentation Zen has also written about Gates' transformation
recently:
[http://www.presentationzen.com/presentationzen/2010/08/the-n...](http://www.presentationzen.com/presentationzen/2010/08/the-
naked-transformation-of-bill-gates-the-presenter.html)

------
xiaoma
I can't stand all the use of "zen" in western media.

------
brudgers
> _"Says artist, designer and architect, Dr. Koichi Kawana, "Simplicity means
> the achievement of maximum effect with minimum means."_

The maximum effect provided by minimum means may not be sufficient.

------
icegreentea
One of my favourite comments is Bill Gate's "Ms Burns" hands. It's interesting
to see how even in his newer (and much much better) presentations, he still
periodically does it.

I actually find it endearing. Now that I've noticed it, I chuckle a bit inside
whenever it happens.

~~~
acqq
Worth seeing Ray Ozzie in the article:

[http://presentationzen.blogs.com/presentationzen/images/bull...](http://presentationzen.blogs.com/presentationzen/images/bullet_by_ozzie_2.jpg)

Bullet No.3: "...interfaces through...interfaces"?

~~~
jonhendry
I once read the marketing specs for some high-end specialized displays - I
think air traffic control displays.

One feature: "Modular modules"

